# ISTRIANO estreando sua primeira tonelada!



## Vanda

Devagarzinho e muito sorrateiramente (e misteriosamente), Istriano passou dos 1000 (tem hora que até penso que é mineiro de tanto trabalhar em silêncio)! 
Obrigada, Istriano! Você é indispensável com suas contribuições de peso no nosso cantinho! Mesmo que devargazinho, por favor, esteja sempre presente!
A comunidade agradece.


----------



## Audie

Vixe, o pessoal tá envelhecendo rápido! Mas com "corpinho" de adolescente.

Parabéns, Istriano!
De uma foreira recém-saída das fraldas


----------



## Outsider

Muitos parabéns e que haja muitos mais.


----------



## Macunaíma

Parabéns pelos primeiros mil, Istriano.


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Istriano, parabéns pelo feito.


----------



## Istriano

Obrigado pelos elogios. 
Quero que se divirtam no carnaval.


----------



## willy2008

Parabéns pelos 1000 e por muitos mas-


----------



## kreiner

Muitos parabéns!


----------



## Tomby

Prezado Istriano:
Muitos parabéns por ter alcançado 1000 colaborações.
Felicitações e votos de sucesso.
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## olivinha

É um prazer compartir participar threads contigo! Keep it up!
Um abraço,


----------

